# Diatoms/Brown Algae in established tank



## tubamanandy (28 Jan 2014)

Can anyone give any help advise re Brown Algae/Diatoms in an established tank ?

I've read James' Planted Tank explanation but seems to indicate you are likely to get this with a newly established tank.

The algae is starting to make the plants look mucky - not sure if my Eheim Vacuum will remove it from the plants. They look like they just need a good shake to remove it.

Any help appreciated


----------



## Matt Warner (28 Jan 2014)

Hi. Brown algae is normally caused by too much light. What kind of lighting do you have and how long do you have it on for?


----------



## tubamanandy (28 Jan 2014)

Could well be an issue  I had PAR values 60-100 at base when I looked last week after building a new LED light unit


----------



## Matt Warner (28 Jan 2014)

Is there any way that you can dim the LEDs to lower the light levels? Also if the tank is getting too much natural light, this can cause algae too.


----------



## tubamanandy (28 Jan 2014)

It is dimmable - I could dial it down to say PAR 60 at the base (no natural light issues) - do you think will help ? Do you also know if the brown algae is easy to remove ?


----------



## Matt Warner (28 Jan 2014)

From previous experience it just wipes off plants easily as it is a bit slimy. Remove as much as you can and then do a water change. Lower lighting levels should definitely help. How long contour have then lights on for?


----------



## tubamanandy (28 Jan 2014)

Just dropped photoperiod from 7.5hrs to 7 hrs


----------



## Rob P (29 Jan 2014)

Diatom dilemma... | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## ian_m (29 Jan 2014)

I get brown algae on some leaves of my Glosso that has been grown emmersed after it is first put in my tank. Replanted stuff in the tank doesn't do this, I suspect it is the shock of going from 400ppm CO2 in air to 30ppm in water causing the plant distress. I remove the brown bits, replanting the top and all is generally OK.


----------

